# HDNet Movies - Ch 78



## KevMadison (Oct 25, 2006)

I got "f'd" over the weekend, when I returned home after a couple days my HR10-250 had done the upgrade.

However, HDNet Movies seems to have gone dark (ch 78). I'm getting the "searching for signal" message on that channel and that channel only.

The DirecTV rep told me that "it must have moved to the new satellite".

Can anyone else confirm this?

-Kevin


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

It has not been moved, to the best of my knowledge, but it has been moved to a new tier along with UHD and three MPEG4 channels.

D* CSRs are notorious for misinformation. If it were me, I'd call again and see if it's been switched off. I've read others on here have had HDNM and UHD returned for no cost if they have the HD package and an HR10.

Of course, you have to play CSR roulette - a task not many people relish.


----------



## KevMadison (Oct 25, 2006)

...If it had just been turned off for my receiver, would I not get a message like "Channel Not Available" or "For Ordering Information, Call Customer Service..."?

I'm getting the message "Searching for Signal on Satellite..." which strikes me as odd.

-Kevin


----------



## DougWDW (Feb 18, 2003)

From the Department of the Obvious, did you happen to try a restart just for kicks?


----------



## KevMadison (Oct 25, 2006)

Yes, I did!

We ARE having weather in Wisconsin (freezing rain) that wreaks havoc with the LNBs until sunlight can hit them and melt it off.

I thought that a weather-related outage affecting a SINGLE channel was strange.

I guess all I really wanted to know was:

Is anyone else with an HR10-250 (6.3f) having this problem?


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Check your reception on the 110-deg W satellite's three transponders and post back your results here.


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

Or how about the easiest thing to check:

HDNet Movies was moved to the "HD Extra" package a few months ago. If you don't subscribe to that package then you won't get the channel.


----------



## slydog75 (Jul 8, 2004)

shibby191 said:


> Or how about the easiest thing to check:
> 
> HDNet Movies was moved to the "HD Extra" package a few months ago. If you don't subscribe to that package then you won't get the channel.


Except people with an HR10-250 ONLY were supposed to continue to recieve all the original HD channels as they cannot recieve the new ones.


----------



## jimb726 (Jan 4, 2007)

slydog75 said:


> Except people with an HR10-250 ONLY were supposed to continue to recieve all the original HD channels as they cannot recieve the new ones.


Although it certainly would be the first time, people were supposed to get one thing and then after a reboot its something else. Hopefully he doesnt have the new dish.


----------



## KevMadison (Oct 25, 2006)

Transponder 8 = 49
Transponder 10 = 38
Transponder 12 = 60

Seeing as today (after a little sunlight) I'm getting an image, but not a successful lock on the signal, I'll assume it's ice on the LNB.

Guess I'll get up on the roof with a hair dryer.

Kidding!

Thanks for the help...


----------



## incog-neato (Sep 18, 2007)

That "deal" ended mid-January.


slydog75 said:


> Except people with an HR10-250 ONLY were supposed to continue to recieve all the original HD channels as they cannot recieve the new ones.


----------



## incog-neato (Sep 18, 2007)

With those signals it's no wonder you're having problems. 


KevMadison said:


> Transponder 8 = 49
> Transponder 10 = 38
> Transponder 12 = 60
> 
> ...


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

Yes, those numbers are low, but lumping that completely-different problem into the problem the OP posted about simply confuses the issue. I don't think low signals will cause the receiver to display "Channel not Available" for one thing. For another, if 78 is missing, other channels on that transponder would be missing or having problems if it were genuinely due to a problem with marginal signals. So, it's likely not.

The channel shutoff affected 74 and 78 (possibly soon 79, if DTV has their way in their dispute with Marc Cuban). If those are the only two channels newly-displaying "Channel not Available", there is about a 99&#37; chance that we've found the smoking gun.

Bottom line the channel shutoff is one thing, marginal levels is quite another. The general recommendation is to fix each problem independent of the other, and it always helps to fix level problems before fixing access problems, but not a requirement.


----------



## EricG (Jan 31, 2002)

I can still get HDN Movies on my HR10-250.


incog-neato said:


> That "deal" ended mid-January.


----------



## slydog75 (Jul 8, 2004)

incog-neato said:


> That "deal" ended mid-January.


Seriously? So people with HR10-250's only are supposed to be $10 a month for 2 channels?


----------



## tem (Oct 6, 2003)

EricG said:


> I can still get HDN Movies on my HR10-250.


same here. And HDNet, UHD, TNTHD.


----------



## KevMadison (Oct 25, 2006)

It appears to have been a weather related outage...

Chs 72-79 are all back in order.

Sorry I said anything.

-Kevin


----------



## incog-neato (Sep 18, 2007)

Actualy 5: ESPN, ESPN2, TNT, HD THEATRE & HDNET (and HBO and SHO if subbed)


slydog75 said:


> Seriously? So people with HR10-250's only are supposed to be $10 a month for 2 channels?


----------



## incog-neato (Sep 18, 2007)

It was SFS in the OP .... and was weather related.


TyroneShoes said:


> Yes, those numbers are low, but lumping that completely-different problem into the problem the OP posted about simply confuses the issue. .


----------



## incog-neato (Sep 18, 2007)

There could be a number of reasons for that, a few of which are:

1) You have the "3 or 6 free months of HD Exta Pack" deal.
2) You live in an mdu type of property and were a subsciber to HD before 11/1/07 and your property is only MFH1 and all you have is legacy equipment.
3) You got lucky and they didn't "fix" your services on 12/15/07.



tem said:


> same here. And HDNet, UHD, TNTHD.


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

slydog75 said:


> Seriously? So people with HR10-250's only are supposed to be $10 a month for 2 channels?


Well, the HR10 will get nothing for $10 a month soon enough. You'll need to upgrade or live without sat HD or move to cable.


----------



## Markman07 (Jul 18, 2001)

KeyMadison I am surprised you get anything up there anymore! Haven't you received like 95 inches of snow this year!? Time to pack up and move south :-D


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

incog-neato said:


> It was SFS in the OP .... and was weather related.


Apparently so. My humblest apologies. This "issue" got "confused" by others (eventually including me) long before you ever posted, and I didn't sort that out before making what turned out to be a careless reply. Not actually what I had in mind, I assure you. Live and learn (I shut up now).


----------



## lawnmowerdeth (Jan 11, 2003)

slydog75 said:


> Seriously? So people with HR10-250's only are supposed to be $10 a month for 2 channels?


That's why I canceled the HD package. The CSR insisted I had to pay the 'extra' tier to get the couple channels I lost back. 
At least my TiVo is never short on space now.


----------



## cramer (Aug 14, 2000)

slydog75 said:


> Except people with an HR10-250 ONLY were supposed to continue to recieve all the original HD channels as they cannot recieve the new ones.


That's the way it was supposed to be, but they were too f'ing lazy to filter out the 100k or so legacy customers. As far as I've seen, _everybody_ had those channels turned off 12/15/07. Even after reading the "legacy customer" part of the notice in DORIS, almost every CSR was still too clueless to fix it. All they manage to do is re-add it for 3months and tell to "call back in three months." Personally, I'm pissed off enough to sue them and cancel. I could have digital cable enabled within an hour -- not counting the time it'll take to get the CC's working. (actually, I can "turn on" analog cable in under a minute... the filter is hanging on the edge of my deck.)


----------



## michael1248 (Feb 14, 2002)

Can you please provide a link to what you refer to as:

"the legacy customer part of the notice in DORIS"


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

There's no link - that's a DirecTV internal system used by CSRs.


----------



## cramer (Aug 14, 2000)

michael1248 said:


> Can you please provide a link...


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=5616641#post5616641

Specifically:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=5793638#post5793638


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

cramer said:


> ...As far as I've seen, _everybody_ had those channels turned off 12/15/07...


Well then, I guess you missed at least one. I know folks with HR10's who never lost them.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

for the record..searching signal doesnt mean you arent subbed to the channel

but channel not authorized means you are getting the signal but you arent allowed to see it.

I used to always see the not authorized before i got the hr20 and the Hdpak. Was on most of the 70s channels for me. But at least i knew i got 110 in...but i got no signal on 119 since have a tree here


----------



## codespy (Jan 7, 2006)

TyroneShoes said:


> Well then, I guess you missed at least one. I know folks with HR10's who never lost them.


I lost them, but I assumed it was because an HR20-100 was activated to my account on 10-1-07.

I hope most people are not going to pay 10 bucks for a couple channels, and in the end, these channels get reinstated somehow.

Actually, I don't really care one way or another, I just needed to whine about something since Favre retired and I'm on suicide watch now! (That bridge support is looking attractive right about now.)


----------



## RS4 (Sep 2, 2001)

codespy said:


> ...
> Actually, I don't really care one way or another, I just needed to whine about something since Favre retired and I'm on suicide watch now! (That bridge support is looking attractive right about now.)


Now that is a serious issue...hold in there man, stay steady Boy he sure did bring a lot of excitement to the game!!


----------



## jimb726 (Jan 4, 2007)

RS4 said:


> Now that is a serious issue...hold in there man, stay steady Boy he sure did bring a lot of excitement to the game!!


The good thing for him is that he leaves the game on his terms and it appears upright and in good health. The images of Joe Namath or Unitas or scores of others just hanging on for a paycheck is so bad for their legacy.


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

codespy said:


> ...I hope most people are not going to pay 10 bucks for a couple channels, and in the end, these channels get reinstated somehow.
> 
> Actually, I don't really care one way or another...


Yeah, WTF. I'm pretty tired of "Hogan's Heroes" and "Joan of Arcadia" reruns anyway. Hell, there'll probably never ever be anything I want to see again on........  D'oh! "Private Parts" in HD next week. Damn!


----------



## jib2 (May 31, 2000)

I have never lost the additional HD channels on my HR10, and there is an item in my bill each month that says "Courtesy HD Channels---$0.00". I still pay the 9.99 for HD access, of course.


----------



## michael1248 (Feb 14, 2002)

jib2 said:


> I have never lost the additional HD channels on my HR10, and there is an item in my bill each month that says "Courtesy HD Channels---$0.00". I still pay the 9.99 for HD access, of course.


Jim B.,

They took away my HD channels 3 months ago without notifying me, When I called they gave them back for 3 months for free. After reading your post, I was wondering what the definition is (yours and theirs) "Courtesy HD Channels?"

Obviously, I want to be a courtesy customer too.

Thanks.


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

It's probably a lot like a "courtesy flush".

If I'm in the mood, I'll give you one. Or maybe I won't.

IOW, it depends on what mood they are in.


----------



## codespy (Jan 7, 2006)

TyroneShoes said:


> It's probably a lot like a "courtesy flush".
> 
> If I'm in the mood, I'll give you one.


I'm gonna take you up on that. Be back in 5 minutes guys!


----------



## jib2 (May 31, 2000)

michael1248 said:


> Jim B.,
> 
> They took away my HD channels 3 months ago without notifying me, When I called they gave them back for 3 months for free. After reading your post, I was wondering what the definition is (yours and theirs) "Courtesy HD Channels?"
> 
> ...


Well, I don't really have a "definition." I had heard that they were giving the extra channels to legacy (grandfathered) customers who only had TiVo HD service until they get a HR2x machine. I was pleased (and a bit surprised) when my channels did not go away, and I assumed that the Courtesy HD was their way of indicating it on the bill (similar to "Lifetime DVR service -- $0.00", which is also on my bill.) I certainly wouldn't call them about it, for fear that they would take it away and be unable (or unwilling) to restore it. [ I had multi-phone call problems with them taking away my Lifetime DVR when I first got my HR10.]

I wish I had a suggestion, but it may be luck (or even a mistake on their part.) I would not pay the extra $5.00 per month for 2 channels - I will pay it if/when I get an HR21.


----------

